# A little trick on the WSM lower vents



## Captain Morgan (Feb 26, 2005)

Saw this years ago and no one mentions it...maybe everyone knows...
but when its dark outside, and you're trying to adjust the vents, and you can't see them....remember....CLOckwise, CLOsed.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 26, 2005)

Never knew that!  The only one I can see is the front one.  I judge how much they are opened with the tip of my finger in the hole.


----------



## ROB O (Feb 26, 2005)

Very good.  

I've always used lefty loosey, righty tightey.  It works for screws, faucets, lids....


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 26, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Never knew that!  The only one I can see is the front one.  I judge how much they are opened with the tip of my finger in the hole.



You must have fingers of abestos!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 26, 2005)

ROB O said:
			
		

> Very good.
> 
> I've always used lefty loosey, righty tightey.  It works for screws, faucets, lids....



Works best on a bottle of beer!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 26, 2005)

Thanks for the nugget cappie!  Now I know!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":2msl7vzl]Never knew that!  The only one I can see is the front one.  I judge how much they are opened with the tip of my finger in the hole.



You must have fingers of abestos![/quote:2msl7vzl]
That's what I was thinking.. Did you just remember that this morning??  :-D


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 26, 2005)

No need to think of that with a Guru :-D


----------



## Shawn White (Feb 26, 2005)

good one Captain, thnx


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 26, 2005)

Flashlight?!?  Why you wanna make things so easy?


----------



## Shawn White (Feb 26, 2005)

Jeff E said:
			
		

> [quote="Captain Morgan":11xg92ar]Flashlight?!?  Why you wanna make things so easy?



OK. You got me. I ain't smart enuf to no witch way clokwyse is.[/quote:11xg92ar] I was just out firing up the side ribs and tried the 'clockwise' trick. RIght hand no problemo. Left hand, well, gotta pause for like five seconds and will my hand to turn the right way. Left hand challenged I guess    Doesn't take anything away from the good suggestion though.

I use a flashlight too.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 26, 2005)

Jeff E said:
			
		

> [quote="Captain Morgan":nh4nqbqg]Flashlight?!?  Why you wanna make things so easy?



OK. You got me. I ain't smart enuf to no witch way clokwyse is.[/quote:nh4nqbqg]

Jeff...if you are making a funny line then that is really funny   ...if you were just writing it straight, you need to go back to elementary school!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 26, 2005)

:-k


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 26, 2005)

Susan Z said:
			
		

> Greg, umm...did your "elemenatry" school teach spelling? :read:



Susan, duely noted and corrected!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 26, 2005)

Susan Z said:
			
		

> Shoot, now my post doesn't make any sense...!
> 
> Not to worry, everyone, I'm eating a strange concoction of cast iron skilleted ground round with chili powder and stubbs spicy bbq sauce on it, along with a cuppa joe, black with demerara sugar.
> 
> surely i'll soon be nice (surely I'll soon be on my martini and cigar!)



  The sooner the better on that martini....a few of those will make everything okie dokie!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 26, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":ldbi8xbo]Never knew that!  The only one I can see is the front one.  I judge how much they are opened with the tip of my finger in the hole.



You must have fingers of abestos![/quote:ldbi8xbo]

Well I can't really do a squat and get down to see the vents, so I gotta do the WM, "Wolfe Method" by feeling with my fingers!  Hey if Jim can have the "Minion Method", I can have the "WM"!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 26, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Captain Morgan":ql3hz7nn][quote="Larry Wolfe":ql3hz7nn]Never knew that!  The only one I can see is the front one.  I judge how much they are opened with the tip of my finger in the hole.



You must have fingers of abestos![/quote:ql3hz7nn]

Well I can't really do a squat and get down to see the vents, so I gotta do the WM, "Wolfe Method" by feeling with my fingers!  Hey if Jim can have the "Minion Method", I can have the "WM"!! [/quote:ql3hz7nn]

Not sure on how popular that will be, but it sure will get some attention!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 26, 2005)

I just added some coals to the WSM and could not help but to start laughing out loud when I adjusted the vents using the WM!!!!  You guys crack me up!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 26, 2005)

Larry, true artists always suffer for their work.


----------



## Shawn White (Feb 26, 2005)

Larry, you got any finger prints left on the WM fingers? Maybe after a few good burns kinda deaden the nerves, can't feel it any more.


----------

